# Help with cost estimating software



## Music Junkie (Sep 24, 2015)

I am an estimator for a small earthwork contractor, and we are looking at new accounting software, and at new cost estimating software. We already have our quantity take-off software (AGTEK). I would love to hear what others are using, and what they like or don't like. I have looked into B2W and HCSS. Both are solid, but are on the pricey side. Many of the free softwares really don't set themselves up for the type of estimating we do. Does anyone know of a mid priced estimating program that might be of interest? B2W and HCSS are very solid programs, and they are very intuitive, I am just searching for less expensive options. If they are out there...

Thanks!


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Excel.....

Write your own, keep a list of units costs, the more you use it the better it should get...

Autopsy finished jobs to get true production rates and overhead costs.

If you can match payroll to job, you can identify individual production averages...


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a legal copy of uda construction suite 6 for sale

http://www.uniteddesign.com/cs_premier_overview.html

open to reasonable offers


----------



## foggysail (Dec 28, 2014)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Excel.....
> 
> Write your own, keep a list of units costs, the more you use it the better it should get...
> 
> ...




Another support vote for Excel!!! You can account for everything if you wish.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Don't forget to document all your formulas, with a little planning its easy to update prices and costs, and add ons.

Mistakes can be hard to notice and repair.

A worksheet can be set up as a check list for unusual costs, such as tight lots, travel time, samples, labor overhead, utilities etc...


----------



## JDEERE (Feb 3, 2015)

I was in the same boat as you and finally settled on Construction link. You can look at it on-line at: www.tcli.com
You can demo it for free, but I would suggest you call and speak with Lance Ward, the developer of the software. Tell him about your needs and he'll walk you through the use and how it can help you. He was a contractor who developed this system over 30+ years. It is far cheaper than HCCS, etc. Good Luck!


----------



## Dozerman56 (Dec 11, 2009)

Excel is economical and I've used it, but I've now used HCSS for years and never had to eat anything because I'd managed to screw up a formula.


----------



## GregB (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't know if you are still working on your decision.

We are a 30 year user of Agtek. We have used B2W Estimate since the company was called Niche Software. We are THRILLED with it. I don't know if it fits your needs and don't know how far down it scales to "small" but assume you aren't that small if you spent the money on an Agtek product. We have 3 user Agtek with most options and 6 user B2W Estimate.

Out of all the software companies that we deal with, B2W is the standout best. Our absolute worst experience was with Grantlun Software, our previous Estimating Software.


----------



## JDEERE (Feb 3, 2015)

GregB said:


> I don't know if you are still working on your decision.
> 
> We are a 30 year user of Agtek. We have used B2W Estimate since the company was called Niche Software. We are THRILLED with it. I don't know if it fits your needs and don't know how far down it scales to "small" but assume you aren't that small if you spent the money on an Agtek product. We have 3 user Agtek with most options and 6 user B2W Estimate.
> 
> Out of all the software companies that we deal with, B2W is the standout best. Our absolute worst experience was with Grantlun Software, our previous Estimating Software.


GregB, Approximately how much is B2W Estimate and are there any other costs, like training or annual maintenance? I hear great things about it. Thanks


----------



## GregB (Jan 8, 2016)

JDEERE said:


> GregB, Approximately how much is B2W Estimate and are there any other costs, like training or annual maintenance? I hear great things about it. Thanks


I hesitate to say what it costs us as there are so many different versions and levels. Basically you add the major modules and pay by the user. There is a yearly fee for support and maintenance, which includes version upgrades. The yearly fee is based upon the the amount of software that you have. The OP had Agtek, which is also expensive, and uses the same system. This is basically the way almost most software works at this level.
Our first estimating software was Hard Dollar, which was an awful experience. We then switched to Niche Software Bid2Win, which was a fairly new company, primarily because of their reputation of great support. The price for that wasn't that much but the product was pretty basic at that time. Over the next 15+ years, Niche Software changed their name to Bid2Win Software and then B2W Software. The Bid2Win program became the Estimate module as they added the other modules.
The original software didn't scale very well since it was based upon Microsoft Access. They were stuck with a product that didn't scale up very well when Microsoft didn't deliver on their promise to scale up the development platform. The software became an extremely valuable tool by 1999 and we had performance issues with 3 heavy users. The more we used the product, the more valuable it became. In 2001 we installed a Terminal Server to work around the performance issues of Microsoft Access. Around 10 years ago, they came out with a Client/Server version. I believe we had 4 users and the upgrade was $10,770. The software became increasingly valuable with the ability to take an Estimate with you on a laptop or check it out to work elsewhere and then check it back in to the main database. We added a user, which cost $6,880.
A few years ago, we went to the Enterprise Version and added some modules, which cost $13,770. Yearly maintenance is $7,650 at our current level. I'm guessing that means a new customer would pay about $76,500-$100,000 for the software we run, as most software companies charge 8-10% yearly for maintenance. We have no question it is worth that. I do wonder about some of the other providers and feel their maintenance is overpriced.
I know they have a fairly reasonable entry point for the software. It will run single user or low end multi-user. The free version of SQL server will now run a database up to 10Gb so that should let a company use this product up to a fairly large level without the expense of a dedicated server and buying MS SQL Server. It would probably take most companies with 2-3 full time estimators several years to get to that size and you can always archive old estimates to keep the size down.


----------



## JDEERE (Feb 3, 2015)

GregB,

Thanks for all the good info. Even though I have an estimating system now, I am thinking B2W will grow the company without requiring a change-over later down the road.


----------



## edgar5231 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey guys. Im a software guy. I see y'all are having issues with price. 
Anyways what I do is I interview the customer and we walk through a process of what he wants on his software and what pains he faces with what he currently uses. If anyone is interested on a quit chat email me. edgar5231yahoo.com


----------

